# Is My Mouse Depressed?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Awhile back I got 2 mice from a pet store. They were in the female cage, but the store miss sexed them (as I understand it is common for them to do) and one was actually a male. He was fairly young when I got him and I don't think he has ever lived with other males, only females and until recently I didn't know he was a male and had been allowing him to live with the females. When he was living with the females he was happy and very active and friendly, but after I had to separate him he started becoming less friendly and active. I worry that he is bored and lonely living by himself because he seems to truly enjoy his friend's company. Recently when I have taken my mice out to play with them my buck just sits there and sometimes he barely even moves, even when he is with his friends. He doesn't want to interact with me anymore like the rest of my mice do even though he used to be very social.

I am worried he is depressed because he lives alone from his friends. He is a big cuddler and now he is all alone  How can I help him?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

You could try one of those stuffed fur mice that can be bought as a cat toy and see if that helps at all, rubbing it in the wet area of the female cage to transfer scent onto it first.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

You could also get him neutered so he could live with the females


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I took him trunk or treating with me for Halloween and he has perked back up since then  I think he just needed a little extra attention


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol ha you didnt give him lollies did you?


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

No  He just enjoyed the experience


----------

